# Affordable and Simple Video System in Church?



## soundtech193746 (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi ControlBooth community,
I am looking for a affordable and simple video system for my church. Here is my wishlist for things i'd like to have done. I am not very skilled in the area of video systems therefore that's why i am asking you all. Thanks in advance.

1. Have a button panel on the side of the wall where you can select different inputs for the projector screen.

2. Have a input line running from FOH Projector to the PC in the back so we can run ProPresenter for the screen.

3. Have the system wired into the FOH speakers.

4. Bluray/DVD Player

5. Inputs on the wall (HDMI, DP)

I'm not sure about what brands are available. Your help is appreciated greatly.

EDIT - I will update this with more information if requested


----------



## josh88 (Sep 3, 2017)

Is there a rental/av house anywhere in your area? That'll be an easy straightforward job. I just got doing 10 of these in classrooms using extron products. With a wall plate giving you on/off, volume, and hdmi/vga with a plate for the inputs all running up to the projector. In a classroom it took us a couple of hours. There's plenty of options and they'd be able to work with whatever budget you're on.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Sep 3, 2017)

How big is your congregation? Can you get away with one projector/screen or will sightlines require two? How far away will the furthest viewer be (this will determine size)? Will you be able to control light that hits the screen (ambient light will play into how bright a projector you need)? How far away from the Bluray player will the projector be (HDCP concerns)?


----------



## soundtech193746 (Sep 3, 2017)

josh88 said:


> Is there a rental/av house anywhere in your area? That'll be an easy straightforward job. I just got doing 10 of these in classrooms using extron products. With a wall plate giving you on/off, volume, and hdmi/vga with a plate for the inputs all running up to the projector. In a classroom it took us a couple of hours. There's plenty of options and they'd be able to work with whatever budget you're on.



I think that a classroom enviroment may be similar enough to a church sanctuary for our applications. I'm taking a look into Extron products now

I will let you know what i find

-Thanks


----------



## soundtech193746 (Sep 3, 2017)

ruinexplorer said:


> How big is your congregation? Can you get away with one projector/screen or will sightlines require two? How far away will the furthest viewer be (this will determine size)? Will you be able to control light that hits the screen (ambient light will play into how bright a projector you need)? How far away from the Bluray player will the projector be (HDCP concerns)?



Our congregation is roughly 3 to 400 people every sunday. The farthest back seat is probably around 200 to 250 feet. We are considering 3 screens total (one to the left, one to the right and one in the middle. The third one mentioned being the biggest. They would be mounted to trussing in the ceiling. Yes, we can control ambient light in the room because we have a lighting control system so i don't think that will be a issue. The projector will sit mounted to truss roughly less than 25-50 feet from the screen. The blu ray player would be about 100 in cabling to the projector from the player. I hope this helps.

Thanks so much for your help


----------



## soundtech193746 (Sep 3, 2017)

josh88 said:


> Is there a rental/av house anywhere in your area? That'll be an easy straightforward job. I just got doing 10 of these in classrooms using extron products. With a wall plate giving you on/off, volume, and hdmi/vga with a plate for the inputs all running up to the projector. In a classroom it took us a couple of hours. There's plenty of options and they'd be able to work with whatever budget you're on.



I have found this: http://www.extron.com/product/prodtype93.aspx?t=medialink will this work for us?? Not having a blu ray player isn't necessarily a deal breaker for us


----------



## soundtech193746 (Sep 3, 2017)

again thank you for all your help!!


----------



## ruinexplorer (Sep 3, 2017)

baileypl said:


> Our congregation is roughly 3 to 400 people every sunday. The farthest back seat is probably around 200 to 250 feet. We are considering 3 screens total (one to the left, one to the right and one in the middle. The third one mentioned being the biggest. They would be mounted to trussing in the ceiling. Yes, we can control ambient light in the room because we have a lighting control system so i don't think that will be a issue. The projector will sit mounted to truss roughly less than 25-50 feet from the screen. The blu ray player would be about 100 in cabling to the projector from the player. I hope this helps.
> 
> Thanks so much for your help


I assume this means that you will have different content on the side screens than on the middle screen? What kind of content do you envision on each screen?


----------



## josh88 (Sep 3, 2017)

baileypl said:


> I have found this: http://www.extron.com/product/prodtype93.aspx?t=medialink will this work for us?? Not having a blu ray player isn't necessarily a deal breaker for us


It looks like it probably would, but thats also just a control app, not a physical panel or anything on a wall. I wasn't specifically endorsing extron, just that its one of the options. Somebody will have to likely do this work for you, they can work with you to help you find a product.

To build on what ruin said, that potentially sounds like 3 projectors and things certainly start to get more complicated.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Sep 4, 2017)

The most important question I have for this milieu these days is:

Do you ever propose (or envision) having live video of the local presenter up on the screens?

If you don't, then you can get by with somewhat (to much) less expensive gear ahead of the projectors than if you do -- the stuff of which I speak (things like Livestream Studio, vMix, etc), introduces a several-frame to couple-second delay on the way out due to MPEG compression, making it suitable for background fill and webcasting, but not for what I've recently learned is called IMAG - Image Magnification.


----------



## soundtech193746 (Sep 5, 2017)

ruinexplorer said:


> I assume this means that you will have different content on the side screens than on the middle screen? What kind of content do you envision on each screen?



Yes. The lyrics for worship will be on the 2 side screens and the middle would be part of the stage/lighting design


----------



## soundtech193746 (Sep 5, 2017)

josh88 said:


> To build on what ruin said, that potentially sounds like 3 projectors and things certainly start to get more complicated.



To make things simpler, we don't need to have the 2 side screens controlled by the disc player in the sanctuary. We just need them to be able to be controlled in the booth by ProPresenter. We wanted to put in a simple video system for our other ministeries so if they would like to use video content, they can just put in a disc and have sound that way no one needs to go to the booth. I hope this answers your question. Thanks!


----------



## soundtech193746 (Sep 5, 2017)

Jay Ashworth said:


> The most important question I have for this milieu these days is:
> 
> Do you ever propose (or envision) having live video of the local presenter up on the screens?
> 
> If you don't, then you can get by with somewhat (to much) less expensive gear ahead of the projectors than if you do -- the stuff of which I speak (things like Livestream Studio, vMix, etc), introduces a several-frame to couple-second delay on the way out due to MPEG compression, making it suitable for background fill and webcasting, but not for what I've recently learned is called IMAG - Image Magnification.



I doubt we would stream the presenter on the screens. We aren't really thinking about doing much live video work. We would just like to find a way to get a simple video system to the projectors so less expirenced users can play movies and hook up there laptops to the screens and also have it controlled via the booth. Thanks for your help!


----------



## soundtech193746 (Sep 5, 2017)

josh88 said:


> It looks like it probably would, but thats also just a control app, not a physical panel or anything on a wall. I wasn't specifically endorsing extron, just that its one of the options. Somebody will have to likely do this work for you, they can work with you to help you find a product.
> 
> To build on what ruin said, that potentially sounds like 3 projectors and things certainly start to get more complicated.



Oops. I messed up with the link. LOL. Here was the link I was meaning to reply with. http://www.extron.com/product/prodtype80.aspx?s=3


----------



## soundtech193746 (Sep 5, 2017)

baileypl said:


> Oops. I messed up with the link. LOL. Here was the link I was meaning to reply with. http://www.extron.com/product/prodtype80.aspx?s=3



I think these should work? http://www.extron.com/product/listbytype.aspx?subtype=600&s=mlcplus02

Are there any other brands that we could use?


----------



## josh88 (Sep 5, 2017)

Those were essentially what we were installing. There are a bunch of other brand options at all sorts of price points. Call around and get a couple of bids and compare. Assuming none of this stuff is in place already, someone will have to spend a couple of hours pulling wire. The rest is just speccing something your budget likes. Where in the US are you?


----------



## soundtech193746 (Sep 5, 2017)

josh88 said:


> Those were essentially what we were installing. There are a bunch of other brand options at all sorts of price points. Call around and get a couple of bids and compare. Assuming none of this stuff is in place already, someone will have to spend a couple of hours pulling wire. The rest is just speccing something your budget likes. Where in the US are you?



We are based in Pennsylvania. Central PA to be exact


----------

